# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Early chinese willow leaf saber.

## barry price

Hello all,
This sword has all the signs of a long and on occasion troublesome life.

The pictures show the addition of lacquer to the grip and scabbard over the original.

The blade is razor sharp measures 74cm with an overall length of 94cm. 
Blade depth at the hilt measures 42mm.

It would be easy just to refer it as a Boxer rebellion sword but realistically any sword in
existence at the time can be called that, as I've noticed all over the internet. 

So, can anyone help to put a rough idea of when this sword may have actually been
produced?

Barry.

----------


## Timo Nieminen

> So, can anyone help to put a rough idea of when this sword may have actually been
> produced?


I'd say much, much older than Boxer. My guess would be early Qing or possibly even late Ming. 18th century or older.

Hopefully we can hear some other opinions. It's an interesting sword.

----------

